

What You Expect from Clients is What You Will Get - superchink
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1171-what-you-expect-from-clients-is-what-you-will-get

======
Hates_
If only this applied to being paid on time.

------
rapind
Wow. Groundbreaking! Never heard this before.

------
t0pj
_"Inertia happens."_

